# Dropper Loop Rig..how



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

When you make a drop loop rig, how do you get those hooks onto the loops? I've seen how you make the dropper loop knots, but they don't show you how to get the hook onto it..if you try to get it on first, then you'd have to slip the whole hook through that tiny opening of the knot.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You pinch the line together to poke the loop through the eye. Then you slide it down the shank and pass it around the point before pulling it tight. You can make two loops if you like.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh, ok, so your saying to use a Palomar knot!! Ok, cool, thanks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

What Flea said.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

patindaytona said:


> Oh, ok, so your saying to use a Palomar knot!! Ok, cool, thanks.


No, I dont think thats what he meant. You have the loop, You pinch it and pass that through the eye of the hook from the front side, Then you push the whole hook through the loop and pull it tight. You dont have to "tie" anything, Its just a loop connection.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

patindaytona said:


> Oh, ok, so your saying to use a Palomar knot!! Ok, cool, thanks.


 Actually it's what I call a "catspaw"....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

coming from an Eagle Scout....its what we learned as a lark's head


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

To get the hook to stick out straight, do the same thing as above, but after you put the hook through the loop, twist it once and put the hook through again. Cinch it down with the loops on the shank.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> When you make a drop loop rig, how do you get those hooks onto the loops? I've seen how you make the dropper loop knots, but they don't show you how to get the hook onto it..if you try to get it on first, then you'd have to slip the whole hook through that tiny opening of the knot.


Pat, depending on the thickness of your rig line you may have to buy hooks with larger eyes in order to use the dropper loop rig. I usually ended up downsizing my rig line for small (spot) hooks. I usually make my rigs now by snelling the hooks on both ends and then tying the appropriate loops for the top / bottom.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

One thing I do is cut the bottom part of the loop to make a straight lead and then you can tie any knot you please


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Dropper Loops*

If the line is too thick to double to pass through the hook eye, clip one end o fthe loop. This will make a dropper line twice the length of the original an dit will hold. c2


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I also but some twist in my dropper so it doesn't tangle as easily and sits out straighter. Learned that one from AK. That dude know alot of knots.....


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Clipping the loop is a great idea..it's one of those things right in front of you, but you don't think about it!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> Clipping the loop is a great idea..it's one of those things right in front of you, but you don't think about it!


You are right. I saw that being done on a rig site someone posted a few days back. I can't remember where (it was either New Zealand fishing or Holland) anyway they clipped the loop. I will try that this weekend!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The problem with clipping the loop is that now you have a knot holding the two pieces of line together. Not such a big deal if the bottom end is just a sinker, but a slightly bigger issue if there's another hook (and hopefully a nice fish attached to it  ) on the bottom of the cut dropper. Sadly, the dropper loop knot, while making a nice stiff loop, isn't the strongest out there. When tied with the loop "looping" around the hook twice, it's fairly strong, and even if it slips, it's still a continuous piece of line. 

If you're trying to tie small hooks on heavy mono, you could try the Hatteras Outfitters puppy drum rig. Because the hooks are small compared to the leader, it'll stick out just fine with just a single line.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

patindaytona said:


> When you make a drop loop rig, how do you get those hooks onto the loops? I've seen how you make the dropper loop knots, but they don't show you how to get the hook onto it..if you try to get it on first, then you'd have to slip the whole hook through that tiny opening of the knot.


http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

So, when you say to twist it, i just "cross" the leader line once? And then loop it as in the first time?


AtlantaKing said:


> The problem with clipping the loop is that now you have a knot holding the two pieces of line together. Not such a big deal if the bottom end is just a sinker, but a slightly bigger issue if there's another hook (and hopefully a nice fish attached to it  ) on the bottom of the cut dropper. Sadly, the dropper loop knot, while making a nice stiff loop, isn't the strongest out there. When tied with the loop "looping" around the hook twice, it's fairly strong, and even if it slips, it's still a continuous piece of line.
> 
> If you're trying to tie small hooks on heavy mono, you could try the Hatteras Outfitters puppy drum rig. Because the hooks are small compared to the leader, it'll stick out just fine with just a single line.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Patindaytona, the others explained why cutting the loop is not the best solution, to the small eye issue. The loop is best kept whole. If you have problems getting the doubled line through the eye of a small hook, try this approach. As I am looping around the pegs, I slide my hook on then, when the line is still single piece, then lay the hook around the top/ furthest peg. Tie the rig as normal and then feed the hook through when you feed the loop through, and bingo. The only disadvantage is that it does not allow you to change hooks, or beads and such. 

Also, you can vary the length of the loop, this will allow you to get the loop to stand off the rig at a 90 degree angle. There are probably other ways to modify this rig as well. I like the loop knot when making my bluefish rigs. I tie the loop, then I push the end of the loop through a swivel, that has my steel leader attached. Lower down the rig I attach my impact shield, and the whole deal clips down nicely. Add a colorful bobber and you should land some bluefish, although they will be small down in Daytona, they taste great smoked and made into a dip. 

Also, changing the distances between the pegs will change the sizes of the loops. Also, when tightening your rig, I will adjust my loop to size, then wet it real well with spit, then I pull QUICKLY, with a jerk, and that seems to help form a good looking knot, one that is equally tight, above and below the loop. 

I find the connection to be very strong, but have fished it for pompano and whiting with only limited sucess. The action of the hook in the current MIGHT be a reason for that. The loop knot, made with heavy line, makes a nice rig for drum, using two 5/0, or 7/0 circle hooks. Make a double dropper with about 3" loops, and bait with fish fillets. 

All of this of course is just suggestive, there is no better way to learn these things than by experimentation. Some of my rigs have taken me six months of trial and error to fiqure out. Experiment, never be satisfied with how it has always been done. Good luck.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

When using heavy mono on bottom rigs with dropper loops,at times is hard to get the leader long enough,as well as the hook eye is too small..
I've cut the loop,made it into a single line and tied a nail knot to the hook or snelled it that way... Caught some fairly nice sized fish that way,and haven't had one failure with it yet... I DO TEST my stuff before it ever hits the water,and ain't been able to break one yet,so don't really see where the "compromise" is???


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Guys ...Guys ... Guys .... Use the KISS method "Keep It Simple Sam" ...are you guys ever complicating things. Here is the way, maybe I should take photos but here goes Take your 50 or 60 lb, mono, go down about a foot tie a figure 8 loop not, then drop down another 18" to 24" and tie another figure 8 loop knot, and then cut off the mono another 2' below.

What you have now is a piece of mono with 2 loops. Tie on a swivel eye about 6 to 8 inches above the top loop ....then take a snap swivel or lead clip and tie on about 12 to 15" below bottom loop.

Now you have your rig made, just takes a couple of minuets.

Take your hooks, snell them with about 18" of free mono, using the same weight mono as your rig. ....make up a bunch of them, put them into a rig wallet, they with never get tangled. Take a snelled hook and mono and form a figure 8 knot on free end, lower make about 6" long, uppers about 8 to 10" long.

Attach trace to rig by way of loop to loop ...oh so easy...why give yourselves extra work. This way, if you damage a hook, or get bit off, you can quickly change hook traces.

Try it, and you will see how well it works.....just remember the KISS method.opcorn:  :fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> When using heavy mono on bottom rigs with dropper loops,*at times is hard to get the leader long enough*,as well as the hook eye is too small..
> I've cut the loop,made it into a single line and tied a nail knot to the hook or snelled it that way... Caught some fairly nice sized fish that way,and haven't had one failure with it yet... I DO TEST my stuff before it ever hits the water,and ain't been able to break one yet,so don't really see where the "compromise" is???


Just a tip. Pre twist the loop before making the dropper and you will be able to make consistent droppers of any length you wish. Plus, instead of having a loop, you will have something closer to a single twisted dropper line.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I use the clipped loop method all the time while toggin from shore. I have fought some pretty good fish and have got snagged hundreds of time and have never had that connection be the failure. Usually the know will break or the leader will just break in the middle. I have put some serious preasure on that rig made of 50lb mono and haven't had the connection with the clipped loop fail. Give it a try!!!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I believe you! I also say that the conventionl method of doing the dropper loop would be just fine too. I snugged those knots up close and I do not think it will break easily at all.


justinfisch01 said:


> I use the clipped loop method all the time while toggin from shore. I have fought some pretty good fish and have got snagged hundreds of time and have never had that connection be the failure. Usually the know will break or the leader will just break in the middle. I have put some serious preasure on that rig made of 50lb mono and haven't had the connection with the clipped loop fail. Give it a try!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

nomadfl said:


> Guys ...Guys ... Guys .... Use the KISS method "Keep It Simple Sam" ...are you guys ever complicating things. Here is the way, maybe I should take photos but here goes Take your 50 or 60 lb, mono, go down about a foot tie a figure 8 loop not, then drop down another 18" to 24" and tie another figure 8 loop knot, and then cut off the mono another 2' below.
> 
> What you have now is a piece of mono with 2 loops. Tie on a swivel eye about 6 to 8 inches above the top loop ....then take a snap swivel or lead clip and tie on about 12 to 15" below bottom loop.
> 
> ...


 Yeap,that be a good method for those that want it packed perfectly... I just make up my rigs and store in baggies,inside of a small plastic box labled bottom fishing.. I've found that what you are suggesting takes me a while,and if in the heat of pulling up bass,snappers,and such I run out of rigs,it's nice to have a faster method.. 
Not even implying your way is bad,just saying the way I been cutting the loop and attaching the hook with my favorite knot or snell (that be a nail knot),works for me... 

I've seen and done the "twisted loop"..My X used to bottom fish in Lousianna,she showed me how.. Works great, slower,but excellent rig..Like I said above,I can get exactly the length I want with cutting the loop,so why change?? 
I put plenty of "heat" on everything I catch,and this rig has taken it since I started boat fishing in 79 with no problems.. 

All of the suggestions are good ones.. Pat has plenty of choices now,and maybe this thread will be put into the ones that are googled up to help others...


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Pat*

I'll try to see if I can't video tape it and put it up to show you how.

Just have to remember to do it.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Longliner knot.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Well I went looking and looking but I can't find my camera*

If I find it I'll try to remember to film it


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Pat*

Here it is


----------

